# JD 2360/Macdon7000 Swather - Maindrive Pulley to PTO sheared off



## sunnyblueskies (Aug 19, 2019)

Did anybody with the 2360 or Macdon7000 or Westward 7000 ever have their pulley to PTO shear off?
It's the main drive to the header, transferring the power from the engines flywheel via belt to the front of the machine, passenger side, where the PTO shaft is connected to the pulley on the tractor side.
The pulley is attached to a plate with a rather small shaft and a double bearing on which the pulley spins. The shaft for the PTO to attach is on a smaller plate, which is attached to the pulley with 4 bolts. 

Hope that description makes somewhat sense. Anyway, this is the main power source to run the header. Heard some unusual noise when the PTO was on, found that the PTO shaft was quite loose on that end, even though the nut and bolt of the PTO shaft itself was tight. 
Took it off and found that the shaft for the PTO to attach to was worn uneven. Replaced it, went back to work and not even half an hour later the pulley + PTO shaft sheared right off. The bearings between the pulley and the pulley shaft were still in place and not damaged. So why would that pulley shear off? Is this a common problem? 
Have to add that I find this set up ridiculous, I would expect a main drive pulley to be supported on a larger more robust shaft instead of this tiny thing.

What do I have to look out for in order for this not happening again so soon after all new parts are in place?


----------

